# عن كورس البيزك ؟



## enamado (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
​
لو سمحت كنت عايز اسئل عن كورس البيزك 

 - ما سعر هذا الكورس حاليا فى مصر ؟
- هل من الضرورى على مهندس الطيران الحصول على هذا الكورس للعمل ؟


سؤال اخر لو سمحت 

- اماكن عمل مهندسين الطيران بعد التخرج ؟

- الاماكن التى يمكن لمهندس الطيران التدرب فيها ( مجانا ) بعد التخرج ؟؟

وشكرا جزيلا لكم 
تحياتى 
منتظر ردودكم ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (20 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة لكورس البيزك هو تقريبا ب 16 الف جنيه مصرى و ضرورة الكورس انه اول خطوة للحصول على رخصة الصيانة بعد تخطى البيزك فى ويزاوت و بعدين تايب بالنسبة لاماكن العمل بالطبع الشغل فى خطوط الطيران الحكومة " مصر طيران " او خاصة " سمارت " بالنسبة للتريب المجانى معرفش


----------



## enamado (25 أغسطس 2011)

طيب لو سمجت سؤال بس معلش 

بالنسبة للقسم بتاع طيران بكل صراحة كدة يا جماعة بالله عليكم علشان خلاص انا يأست خالص 

هل لما نتخرج هنلاقى شغل كويس ؟ 

ولا زى ما بيقولى بقية المهندسين اللى سألتهم 

كل اللى اسالة يقولى سيبك من طيران,,,, طيران مش لية مستقبل ولا شغل ,,,,,,,خليك فى مدنى 

طيب انا عايز ادرس طيران يا جماعة 


يارب الاقى اجابة من المهندسين شافية ان شاء الله 

تحياتى 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## enamado (25 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحت ممكن حد يرد على


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (26 أغسطس 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------

